# BSOD error Wdf01000.sys



## nagorni (Nov 6, 2013)

hi,
on my ASUS A55VD with windows 8.1 full updated, i have the error BSOD (Wdf01000.sys) when i use p2p program (more frequently with utorrent, and also with tixati)


in the attachement there is the minidump file.


can someone help me to resolve this crashes?



thnks
riccardo


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

The attached DMP file is of the *UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)* bug check.
_
This bug check indicates that the Intel CPU generated a trap and the kernel failed to catch this trap._

This trap could be a _bound trap_ (a trap the kernel is not permitted to catch) or a _double fault_ (a fault that occurred while processing an earlier fault, which always results in a system failure).

BugCheck 7F, {_*8*_, fffff801ab9c8e70, fffff801ab9b3000, fffff8000030cc23}

The 1st parameter of the bug check is 8 or Double Fault, indicates that an exception occurs during a call to the handler for a prior exception. Typically, the two exceptions are handled serially. However, there are several exceptions that cannot be handled serially, and in this situation the processor signals a double fault. There are two common causes of a double fault:

A kernel stack overflow. This overflow occurs when a guard page is hit, and the kernel tries to push a trap frame. Because there is no stack left, a stack overflow results, causing the double fault.
A hardware problem.
By default, the dump is faulting Wdf01000.sys which is the WDF Dynamic - Kernel Mode Driver Framework Runtime. It's a core part of Windows and is not the true cause of the crash.


Given you're crashing when using p2p programs... uTorrent, etc, this is most likely a network related issue. Possibly a 3rd party antivirus or firewall software causing conflicts.


_*Let's go ahead and remove and replace Avira with Windows 8's built-in Windows Defender for troubleshooting purposes:*_


Avira removal - Avira AntiVir Removal Tool - Download


-----------------------------


If you're still crashing after removing and replacing Avira, let's go ahead and enable Driver Verifier to see if we're dealing with further possible device driver conflicts and or corruption:


*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users


Regards,

Patrick


----------

